
Free Client for OneDrive on Linux - sndean
https://skilion.github.io/onedrive/
======
jhoward321
Been using this for months with mixed success. Used to crash all the time but
ever since the last update the bugs seem to have been worked out. Great
project

~~~
atVelocet
Sounds great! Tells me that it works exactly as the Windows version!

~~~
morganvachon
Well, this is a command line interface so it's not exactly the same. However,
it's quick and easy and scriptable so it definitely gets the job done on
Linux.

------
colemickens
1\. Written in D, neat!

2\. If I get a functional OneDrive client for Linux before a functional CLI
GoogleDrive client for Linux... I just feel like that says something. And I've
used the other "community-provided" GDrive clients and have had problems with
all of them.

~~~
josteink
> 1\. Written in D, neat!

Maybe I'm just the outlier, but I was curious about D until I learned that it
was a proprietary language, and not run by the community. At that point, I
just left it dead and moved on.

I'm not trying to shit on this project, but I know I would find it troublesome
contributing to a project like this, when it's not even certain if I can get
the compiler running on my Linux-distro of choice...

~~~
skoczymroczny
It is run by a community. The reference compiler isn't fully free, but GDC
(compiler with GCC backend) and LDC (compiler with LLVM backend) are
free/opensource.

~~~
josteink
While there are open compilers, how about the language design and how that
evolves?

Is that also handled by the community, or do Walter and Andrei still rule
supreme here? Control of the language is IMO much more important than control
of a single compiler.

------
pjmlp
Nice to see people using D.

Why a Makefile instead of Dub?

Also why disabling the bounds checking? Have you proven with a profiler that
it really produces a noticeable impact for the user?

------
esalman
Too bad Onedrive for Business is not supported, I have 1TB storage provided by
school.

~~~
crshmysoul
It really sucks that the OneDrive for Business is a totally different setup.
It's like reinventing the wheel rather than just enhancing login options but
that's all on MS's side. :/

~~~
tw04
It's a result of two completely different teams creating a project at the same
time, so the backend (at least in the past) were completely different. IIRC,
onedrive for business originally used sharepoint on the backend, not sure if
that's still the case. I'm sure someone from MS could enlighten us.

What I _DON 'T_ get is why they don't just pick a winner and move everyone's
data over to said winner.

~~~
MrFlynn
> IIRC, onedrive for business originally used sharepoint on the backend

Yep, it's still sharepoint on the backend.

------
hiram112
Looks good. I'm going to give it a try.

Though I am probably going to bite the bullet and start paying for something
with full built in encryption. Obviously this will cost more as Google,
OneDrive, etc. take a loss on the storage costs, making it back via data
mining, ads, and product upsells.

The proverbial final straw was Windows 10 slide-showing personal pics hijacked
from my phone on my start menu at a client site. Who knows if it would happen
on the lock screen, too, since they've turned Pro edition, even, into a
conumption and ad platform instead of a business class OS.

I have told Android OneDrive to NOT auto upload pics from my phone a least a
dozen times, yet it still gives not a shit.

~~~
Kipters
You can disable the Photos app Live Tile, so it wont show your pictures on
Start

------
gravypod
It's good to see people use D where it shines. Congrats.

~~~
mack73
I'm a c-sharper and I wanna learn D. It looks nice. But where does it shine?

I'm looking for a language, preferably c like, that optionally has pointers
and with a good support for HTTP.

~~~
pjmlp
You get to have a C# like language that compiles to native code and offers
today what System C# did (which will never be available outside MSR walls) for
systems programming.

Plus it has lots of metaprogramming goodies, without the C++ SFINAE craziness.

However it does have the caveat of using an old GC implementation and not much
GUI related tools are available.

But for CLI or server side applications on UNIX, if you don't want to wait for
CoreRT to become available or not found of Mono AOT, D might be worth a try.

------
mark_l_watson
Really nice. I don't program with D but the code is readable. OneDrive,
purchased as part of Office 365, is a great desl.

~~~
userbinator
It's a curly-brace language with similarities to C/C++/Java, not surprisiing
you can understand a lot of it. There's not much in the way of interesting
algorithmics going on either; it's what I'd consider "business logic" code
that mostly consists of function calls. In fact the code looks quite Java-ish.

------
nickcw
rclone ([http://rclone.org](http://rclone.org)) supports one drive too and
runs under Linux.

Like this tool it doesn't support One drive for business though. Microsoft
have made it very difficult for open source programs to use one drive for
business as far as I can see. It has the most complicated registration
procedure I've ever seen - even Microsoft admit it is too complicated!

~~~
creshal
It's because OneDrive for business is a completely unrelated tool under the
hood with no relation to OneDrive except a deluded manager somewhere feels
responsible for both.

Same with Skype and Skype for Business.

~~~
baq
i'm not sure about the manager. skype for business doesn't have pretty much
anything in common with skype except the name and icon...

~~~
greggyb
Even the executable is still lync.exe for Skype for Business.

------
crshmysoul
Well, time to test this out and see if it really is as smooth as advertised
but if everything configures right, this might enable me to go back to the 1TB
that I get through my work savings.

------
staticelf
Nice too see an alternative for linux since OneDrive is probably has the best
pricing out there. I used to be an SpiderOak customer but has switched to
OneDrive since it's better in several ways and half the price for the same
storage.

It's nice to have auto-upload for my photos taken on my phone. I wish
SpiderOak made their client simpler to use since last time I tried it was kind
of confusing GUI even for me as a programmer.

~~~
bad_user
OneDrive doesn't do file versioning, which makes it useless for backup. Get a
ransomware on your PC then watch in horror as your cloud storage is useless
for recovering your files. SpiderOak may have a clumsy UI, but it keeps
historical versions of your files. Dropbox keeps versions for a month and they
have an add-on for a year. Even Google Drive keeps versions for a month.
OneDrive is basically the poorest choice you can make.

------
akerro
And of course it comes from Microsoft because Microsoft loves Linux!

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
Like (or even more than) countries, corporations have no feelings, they have
interests.

Microsoft is now mainly interested in being in Oracle's shoes. I would not be
surprised if next year they had a Microsoft Linux, like Oracle has had an
Oracle Linux for years now.

(What I would be surprised about is if next year there's an Xbox Two. That's
probably the next part of the remaining consumer space to feel the cold.)

~~~
mack73
They went from XBox (0) to 360 to 1. Why would the next number be 2? It should
be 4, no?

------
fuckbicyclists
Why would you want to use a cloud storage service that has blatantly lied to
their customers?

[https://blogs.office.com/2015/11/02/onedrive_changes/](https://blogs.office.com/2015/11/02/onedrive_changes/)

~~~
pjc50
I don't know why people keep offering "unlimited" plans on anything, when they
should know that someone will keep pushing it until they find out what the
limit ought to have been.

~~~
zyx321
It makes sense for some things, when measuring it would be more trouble than
it's worth. The first website I ever made was hosted by a two man garage
company that offered unlimited* bandwidth.

Even if you've got a measuring system in place, it helps figure out what would
be a reasonable limit that works for 99% of your users.

*as long as you don't negatively affect other users.

